# Clear Tail Lights



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

Just installed these clear tail lights. Really a nice look with the white.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Clear Tail Lights (floormat)*

First photos I've seen of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any daytime shots?


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Clear Tail Lights (floormat)*

Saw the Q7 going down the hill from PC yesterday. The Q looks great but didn't care for the taillight treatment.....looked ricey! Sorry.


----------



## bigwil (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow!
The stock taillights are the only complaint that I have with the Q7. I dig your clears. Are the signals amber?


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bigwil)*

Yes, the signals are amber. I can appreciate the earlier comment on the ricey appearance from a distance but these are really done quite well and I think they clean up the back end a lot. Anyone know where to find clear replacements for the parking lights in the bumper?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Clear Tail Lights (floormat)*

white? you mean suzuka gray?


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Clear Tail Lights (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_First photos I've seen of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any daytime shots?

x2


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Clear Tail Lights (CLN EURO)*

Here are a couple of pics from my Garnet Red Q7


----------

